# Fox tails



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hate those things. Don't feel too badly, it's impossible to inspect every weed in a field or along a berm. There is probably a patch somewhere in my lawn I will never forget my late Scottie found some on a walk we did all the time without encountering foxtails. Took forever to get them out of the fur on his legs and around his paws.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ouch! Those are nasty. I remember seeing them in FL. I wonder if some light mesh boots would stop them from getting into the hair and sinking deeper.

Tonka will be sticking his head into the bushes on our morning walk. We're a long way from mature burrs here tho. Fall is the time for that.

I found a slicker brush the best tool to remove them. If they don't comb out in one direction they'll comb out in another. 

Hugs to Princess.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Princess, hope she's feeling better. You are a very good pet parent to let your girls have all that free roaming and swimming--they must be in heaven getting to do so everyday. But those darn foxtails! Maizie just picked up a couple in her paw yesterday when we went on a little hike. She was limping, so I was able to check her paw and remove them right away.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxtails! UGH!!!!! Poor Princess! We have them all year round in S Calif.! I have to check Molly's feet every day after our walk......saw so many dogs when I was a Tech, with oozing, infected, feet and ears, requiring surgery, that I am very vigilant of even where I walk her! They really are 'the needle in the haystack!' Keeping those feet shaved/trimmed are half the battle won!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I'm relieved to report that Princess seems to be getting better. She's still limping a bit but not as much. The swelling has begun to recede. For the last couple days they both don't get to go to the park. Poor Belle is antsy and looks as if she's wondering why I've stopped taking her out to play with her friends. The Vet said she may need more removed if she doesn't improve enough over the next 7 days. She had to really dig to get them out! Makes me cringe every time I think about it. Exactly like when she got that fishing hook in her nose. I'm hoping removing these nasty buggers is easy when detected early. It's amazing that Belle had no issues whatsoever. She plays right along side my Princess. Just lucky I guess. So I assume a good pair of tweezers and getting to them quicker is the key?
Thanks everyone,
Jcris


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Because foxtails are so dangerous when they enter via the nose or ears (can work their way to the brain), someone invented a face mask for dogs to wear to prevent exposure via those locations: https://www.outfoxfordogs.com/ .

Protecting Your Dog Against Foxtails | The Bark


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

jcris said:


> So I assume a good pair of tweezers and getting to them quicker is the key?
> Thanks everyone,
> Jcris


I was gonna say something stupid about teaching her to whine if she steps on one. 

But on the trail, maybe call her back for a regular inspection. Make that a frequent big deal, a ritual... and get that ingrained. BIG celebration when you find a foxtail... clapping and dancing around and all that. 

You might actually train her to come to you if she steps on one. It would be an interesting experiment... and helpful too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Ugh! I hadn't thought about a dog snorting one up on the trail. Not pleasant for humans to step on either.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a lot of people don't know is that Foxtails carry a bacteria composed of enzymes that break down cellular matter.....helping it to bury itself. When a dog's hair comes into contact with one, the barbs keep it from falling off and the bacterial enzymes will cause the dog's /animal's hair and tissue to break down, allowing the foxtails to migrate deep into the skin and tissues and can cause life threatening infections and abcesses.
Yup! They can work themselves into the lungs and the brain!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow sorry it happened to you! I'm sure to many more. No one can cover all the bases but we try . 

I have those round sticker things in my yard. They stick in feet too. Can't wait! LOL


----------

